# 33mm follicle when taking clomid!



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all! Hope you are all having success in conceiving!!!

My dw has now been advised she has a follicle of 33mm on her right side and it still has not burst!! 

She has already ovulated on the left and as you may have seen in my other post her ovaries went mental on 50mg of clomid! 

There seems to be no sign of this thing stopping growing and I am a little bit concerned about this!
_*
Has anyone else had anything like this? If so what happened?*_

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you and good luck to you all!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Gareth 

Was about to log off as I'm at work and really should be getting on but couldn't read and run 

The "follicle" which is 33mm could well be just a fluid flilled sac/cyst (which is basically what a follicle is) but it contains no egg.  

Hopefully this should just break down of it's own accord and not cause any problems.  What has your clinic advised ?

I recall that your DW had 8+ follicles at her first scan and you were advised not to ttc this month....did they say how many follicles she had ovulated from ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

☼♥ Minxy le Minx ♥☼ © said:


> Hi again Gareth
> 
> Was about to log off as I'm at work and really should be getting on but couldn't read and run
> 
> ...


they did not say how many they just said she had!


----------

